# The future cometh: Science, technology and humanity at Singularity Summit 2011 - I



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The future cometh: Science, technology and humanity at Singularity Summit 2011 (Part I) (w/2 Videos).



> *In its essence, technology can be seen as our perpetually evolving attempt to extend our sensorimotor cortex into physical reality: From the earliest spears and boomerangs augmenting our arms, horses and carts our legs, and fire our environment, were now investigating and manipulating the fabric of that reality  including the very components of life itself. Moreover, this progression has not been linear, but instead follows an iterative curve of inflection points demarcating disruptive changes in dominant societal paradigms. Suggested by mathematician Vernor Vinge in his acclaimed science fiction novel True Names (1981) and introduced explicitly in his essay The Coming Technological Singularity (1993), the term was popularized by inventor and futurist Ray Kurzweil in The Singularity is Near (2005). The two even had a Singularity Chat in 2002.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

